# Mouse Noob :)



## ChelsOfDuty (May 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone! My boyfriend and I have recently joined the mouse community. We have 4 Mice total right now and continue to upgrade all the time. I decided to join the forums because this has become a new hobby for us and we have run into a couple questions along the way and have found most of our answers here just from googling.

Hopefully looking to keep growing and possibly breed some day. 









These are our "Twins" so far the only picture i have on the computer. i'll add the other two later


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Your twins are adorable!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome  They are so cute.


----------



## Antioch (Jul 8, 2013)

HOWDY!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

